# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  local council or an accredited certifier  for a Granny flat with Gosford council?

## Coastal

whats the difference between local council and/or an accredited certifier as certifying authority? 
Who should I chose? 
Juan

----------


## Moondog55

Assuming you actually need to; pick the cheapest

----------


## Incognito

Coastal, I think Council will be the cheapest.

----------

